# Hello from Ft. Worth



## mmoran (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Brethren,
My name is Mike Moran, from Tabernacle Lodge #1195 in Ft Worth.  I am Junior Warden this year getting ready for Senior Warden.  Great to be online with everyone.


----------



## Raven (Mar 8, 2010)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome Brother, hope you enjoy the site as much as i have.  Its a great place to meet Brothers from ALL over and get some great ideas to use in the East.


----------



## JTM (Mar 9, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Brother Mike. Welcome to one of the greatest places to talk and learn something about Masonry.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Brother Mike!!


----------



## HudsonT (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas


----------

